# GF Herald Report



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... 692257.htm

OUTDOORS: N.D. proposes changes to weighted lottery
Unsuccessful applicants would accrue more bonus points under plan
By Brad Dokken
Herald Staff Writer

PEKIN, N.D. - The big news from Thursday night's North Dakota Game and Fish Advisory Board meeting here was what didn't get discussed.

None of the 16 people attending the meeting had anything to say about nonresident hunting - even though it's the biggest outdoors issue in the state - until prompted by Game and Fish director Dean Hildebrand at the end of the three-hour session.

"We'll have 30 bills this legislative session" dealing with nonresident hunting issues, Hildebrand said. "It will be one of the hottest sessions in years.

"It surprises me that no one has brought up this question."

Even after that prompting, discussion was tame, and no one attending the meeting spoke in favor of restricting nonresident hunting opportunities in the state.

"It's counterproductive to label either residents or nonresidents as rotten eggs," one gentleman said, adding that each group has its bad apples.

The limited discussion was a marked contrast to a Monday night meeting in Jamestown, N.D., where, according to reports, proponents of restricting nonresident hunters turned out in force and proceedings, at times, were rancorous.

............


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'd like to read these 30 bills & know who is sponsoring them & why ???


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Refering to the last paragraph of the first post:

"The limited discussion, (at another advisory meeting), was a marked contrast to a Monday night meeting in Jamestown, ND, where according to reports, proponents of restricting nonresident hunters turned out in force, and proccedings, at times, were rancorous." Grand Forks Herald

I left that meeting before the rancorous got rancorous; however the state wildlife organizations pressed the Director of NDGF if he would support HPC. Dean said the department would back HPC with testimony at the 2003 session. He said this with his staff present in front of a room full of witnesses. Tatoo that baby on the back of your hand so you can refer to it often.

Governor Hoven is unlikely to allow Dean to back HPC in front of the full session. Let us watch to find out who runs the North Dakota Game and Fish Department. Because I don't think Hoven will allow the professionals at NDGF to do their job. I would like to hear a reporter from the states newspapers ask the Guv straight out who runs the NDGF? And will he keep his hot little hands out of their management process?

Maybe nodakoutdoors should give Chris press credentials and we'd get hot scoop!


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

anyone know how many there were at jamestown?


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

About 70. Dick I regret that I missed you at that meeting. Wanted to meet you. One of these days we need to hook up for a minute and visit.


----------

